# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Side Effects 2 week after cycle HELP!

## GymRat09!

Alright so I ran straight test with nolva for 13 weeks all was good awesome gains blah blah. I discontinued the test and run straight nolva now its been 2 weeks and my body has exploded with acne. I am completely consumed by it. It happened almost immediately after the last injection. I got minocycline ran it with doxycycline bought proactive rubbing alcohol baths immediately following 2 showers a day and stridex wipes through out the day. I also got the prescription grade cream i been using too. my skin peels but it comes right back. I tanned once and it made it worse. Any know how I can get rid of this shit.

----------


## confused123

I am a total newbie but with my experience my dermatologist recommended FOR me 100mg minocycline 2x/day "my weight 220lbs explains dose".....It takes weeks to work at least 3 to 4.....And my levels took weeks to get back to normal "after changing dose"......

Totally sucks but hang in there mino should kick in....

----------


## Livinlean

How long ago did the breaking out start?

----------


## xelnaga

I would not give up on tanning. It may appear at first to make it worse but it will help. When i broke out horribly I spent almost a year worth of derm apts. Got antibiotics gels cream etc... Eventually I lost my patients and demanded accutane... after 3 weeks I was pimple free , after a few months on it I was fixed and never get pimples ever

----------


## CodyLee1337

Did you break out on cycle as well?

----------

